# Hilfe bei xsl und XML Übergabe an DB



## BIM-T (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo ihr alle, 
in meinem aktuellen Projekt arbeite ich mit relativ großen XML Dateien. 
Nach mehreren relativ erfolgreichen Umsetzungen mittels xpath und XML wollte ich mich nun aus Performance Gründen mit XSL beschäftigen. Nach langer Recherche habe ich jedoch keinen wirklichen Ansatz gefunden, wie ich eine XML welche durch einen XSL Prozessor verarbeitet wird, innerhalb der Webseite wieder inVariablen und Arrays überführen kann um meine MYSQL DB damit zu versorgen.
Kann mir einer ggf. einen Denkanstoß geben?
Wäre es möglich die „neu“ entstandene XML als neues DOM einzubinden und dann mittels XPath nochmals zu durchsuchen? 
oder gibt es einen eleganteren Weg? 
ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht zu trivial und jemand kann mir bei meinen aktuellen Überlegungen helfen! 
vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------

